# All dialects: Get out of my way!



## GoldBug

A common term used in Saudi Arabia -and useful to know- is the term واخر (waakhir) meaning "Get out of my way/face !" usually followed by يا شيخ whence it means "Get out of my way, mister!!"

Is this term used in any other dialect and if not, would it be understood? Thanks.


----------



## إسكندراني

Yes, I think so. Especially if said in the correct tone


----------



## hiba

I've heard it as  وخّر / وخْري in Iraqi, but not واخر


----------



## GoldBug

Well, I've never seen it written and so I'm unsure of the correct spelling.
(When I've used it, it's been within a "confrontational" situation and I guess I prolonged the "A" sound for emphasis. There's no doubt the listener knew what I was saying, though). Thanks for your comment.


----------



## إسكندراني

It is وخّر, and it's really typical  that's why people would recognise it. It means a bit like 'back off'.


----------



## Masjeen

Get out of my way = وخر عني


----------



## Lark-lover

GoldBug said:


> A common term used in Saudi Arabia -and useful to know- is the term واخر (waakhir) meaning "Get out of my way/face !" usually followed by يا شيخ whence it means "Get out of my way, mister!!"


This is commonly said when a speaker is angry with the addressee.The word "shiekh"right here within the contex doesn't hold the real meaning of the typical shiekh.It is s sort of sarcastic way for one to vent their anger.


----------



## GoldBug

Masjeen said:


> Get out of my way = وخر عني


Zayn....fa weisho-l-farg bayn وخر  u وخر عني ?


Lark-lover said:


> This is commonly said when a speaker is angry with the addressee.The word "shiekh"right here within the contex doesn't hold the real meaning of the typical shiekh.It is s sort of sarcastic way for one to vent their anger.


Ey...Adri....ma3aloom....nafs shi bi-kilma MISTER bilinglizi.


----------



## Masjeen

GoldBug said:


> Zayn....fa weisho-l-farg bayn وخر  u وخر عني?


there is no real difference but وخر عني sounds more harsh than وخر

وخر = back off = أبتعد
وخر عني = Get out of my way (_literally:  from me_) =  ابتعد عني


----------



## Tilmeedh

^
Are one or both of these expressions used in the Levant or Egypt, and do they have the same meaning? Alternatively, what other expressions are preferred in Masri and Shaami varieties of Arabic? I only know " زيح! " = 'zii7!'.


----------



## apricots

There are lots of things you can say in PA, some that I know:
فك عني
حل عني
اطلع من راسي
انقلع
زيح


----------



## Mahaodeh

apricots said:


> There are lots of things you can say in PA, some that I know:
> فك عني
> حل عني
> اطلع
> انقلع
> زيح


Other than زيح (also إبعد) that is the literal meaning, the others you mention are not very polite. Actually, انقلع is a very rude way to ask someone to get out of the way - it can also be used to ask someone to 'go away', also quite rudely.

I'm not so sure about اطلع though, are you sure you heard it used in the context of asking someone to move away? It's more like asking someone to 'get out' (of a room, car, office...etc.) rather than 'get out of the way'. It can also be used to ask someone to 'go ahead' or 'move ahead'.



GoldBug said:


> Zayn....fa weisho-l-farg bayn وخر u وخر عني ?


I can tell you the difference in Iraqi Arabic:
وخّر عني = get away from me.
وخّر = move aside or move away.



Lark-lover said:


> This is commonly said when a speaker is angry with the addressee.


Well, maybe in that particular phrase and depending on the tone; the word itself however is quite neutral.


----------



## apricots

Mahaodeh said:


> Other than زيح (also إبعد) that is the literal meaning, the others you mention are not very polite. Actually, انقلع is a very rude way to ask someone to get out of the way - it can also be used to ask someone to 'go away', also quite rudely.
> 
> I'm not so sure about اطلع though,.



Get out of my way is pretty rude in English also. And those other ones also mean more get away from me. The اطلع one I meant اطلع من راسي which I think is more Lebanese but I've heard Palestinians use it also.


----------



## Mahaodeh

apricots said:


> Get out of my way



I suppose so. I'd say equivalent to حل عني but not as rude as انقلع - the latter is closer to f*** off although not so obscene.



apricots said:


> The اطلع one I meant اطلع من راسي which I think is more Lebanese but I've heard Palestinians use it also.



Oh, that's an idiomatic expression that's why I was surprised at اطلع by itself. Palestinians do use it. Personally, I'd use it more for "stop going on about it" or "stop insisting" rather than "get out of my way".


----------



## apricots

Mahaodeh said:


> I suppose so. I'd say equivalent to حل عني but not as rude as انقلع - the latter is closer to f*** off although not so obscene.



I've never actually heard ine2le3 in person, just at the end of Bar Bahar when Layla tells Ziad to ine2le3 from her car. Good to know that it's that rude. With اطلع من راسي I was thinking more of the get of my face part of the OP.


----------



## cherine

In EA, there are several expressions as well, none is very friendly, but I'll try to order them from the less to the more rude:
وَسَّع
اِوْعَى مِن وِشِّي
غُور مِن قُدَّامي


apricots said:


> فك عني
> حل عني
> اطلع من راسي


These are also used in EA, with a slight change, but I think they're more about asking someone to leave you alone or to stop nagging you حِلّ عني is the same, but the other two are فُكَّك مِنِّي (literally: detach yourself from me) and اِطْلَع من نافُوخي (literally: get out of my head).


----------



## Mahaodeh

cherine said:


> غُور مِن قُدَّامي



This is also used in PA, not as common as the others but used nonetheless.


----------



## tounsi51

In Tunisian Arabic there are different expressions

اقلب وجهك
اخرج عليا
طير

In North Africa, وخّر means to move back/reverse


----------



## Hemza

tounsi51 said:


> In Tunisian Arabic there are different expressions
> 
> اقلب وجهك
> اخرج عليا
> طير
> 
> In North Africa, وخّر means to move back/reverse



Same expressions in Morocco and may be more that I don't have in mind right now.


----------



## tounsi51

Hemza said:


> Same expressions in Morocco and may be more that I don't have in mind right now.



tle7


----------



## Hemza

tounsi51 said:


> tle7



 I've forgotten about that one


----------

